# Broken Valve, Cylinder Head Repair - 2001 30v V6 Passat



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

I had a valve break on me a while ago. Driving great one day, later that evening, go to start and busted. Test test test broken valve have to pull it apart.

So I have the cylinder head off. The timing did not go bad. There's no impact on any of the other two pistons or valves. The 3 good valves in the affected cylinder are not impacted. There's the valve that initially torpedoed and the valve that it took out (single intake and exhaust valve).

The piston has some decent chunking. Some surface nicks, but one nice heavy gouge over 1/4 inch deep. Can I smooth the top of the piston and go, leaving the gouges?

The cylinder head is going to the shop, so I'll wait for them to tell me whether it will be a simple clean and replace on the valve area or not.


----------



## awhitekid (Jan 29, 2012)

*.*

you need to replace it


----------



## CommieHunter (May 17, 2007)

You are right. I had it apart late last night, and went back and took a look with better light today. Obvious hole in the piston. That's fantastic in the worst possible way.

I guess the benefit is I'll have a newly built shiny engine when I'm done. Problem is I won't have it done till probably February.

Because there's no damage to the other valves, I have to assume that one valve just bit the dust, exploded, and murdered my engine on its way out.

A.) anyone has a nice DIY guide to rebuilding the bottom half of a V6 30v. Otherwise I will just follow the Bentley
B.) anyone has any tips, tricks, things I should change while doing this repair, or a magic that means I don't have to completely rip it apart.
C.) a place to get a complete lower rebuild kit (all gaskets, bearings, bolts) because isn't there a kit like that?


----------

